# maumee river update



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

this came from the river, water level below 580 mark, water 
clear, from tip of grassey island past jermoe rd. wide open,
with shore ice, tip of button wood down towards perrysburg
1/2 to 3/4 open with shore ice piled up from 4 to5 ft tall, 
on island side and perysburg side, back creek from side cut to
island 1/2 wide open middle to end of island full of broken ice,
ice pile four to five high on banks were water is open, maney
rock bars shown, strong NE winds blowing water in. Impossible to cross to island.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Any limits being taken? Most guys I saw the other day only had singles or nothing.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

no fish dam northeastern shut them down, alot of eger guys wanted
to try , just couldn't get over the bank ice. super cold out, even the deer weren't out.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Guy I saw walking out had three, but one looked a bit on the short side. Nonetheless...1/4oz. pink Fuzzy Grub w/ a shiner through the lips under a steelhead float.

He said he hooked 5 total and also landed a 27" northern. 

I walked from Sidecut all the way down to the Maumee/Pburg bridge and prolly saw 25 guys fishing total. Most of 'em looked really cold.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

hahaha. thanks a lot for the super helpful report guys


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I'll head down there tomorrow, my secret hole has fish in it right now!!


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

just got back from a trip down there, talked to a guy walking out with a limit...he was fishing the bluegrass island channel behind where the zap guy sets up...all were VERY nice jacks....

nows the time to get down there and fish, you dont need to bring ice for your fish, as they are freezing over when you pull them out of the water...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> hahaha. thanks a lot for the super helpful report guys


I would have posted more details but the guys that caught the steelhead told me to keep it on the down slope


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

swantucky said:


> I would have posted more details but the guys that caught the steelhead told me to keep it on the down slope


that definately not the first ive heard of steelhead being caught so far, I ve heard they are actually in pretty thick this year but should thin out beore the walleye start moving in....I seen a couple pulled from the Jerome Rd. rapids the other day

guy said he was tossing a wooly bugger tipped with a grub


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Heard the DNR are watching pretty close right now at Orleans area, guys have been doubling up on limits of eyes in short order. BFG is correct , Pink Fuzzy Grubs are hot right now. I'll try to post some picks but having trouble getting them to load.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I got four today.But I did something a little different.I dressed my pink fuzzee grub with a pair of used pink panties and followed that up with a barbie instead of a minnow.Drove the jacks crazy.I like warreye.


----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

hell yes!!:bananajump:


----------



## See Oh (Dec 23, 2009)

Did you get these reports off MT's website by chance?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried and couldn't get a Warreye for my life. Too many damn White Bass. Couldn't keep'em off my hook


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Surprised the algae was so bad so soon as well. Thank God I had my poppin cork on...easy to keep the sticky stuff off with those..but the damn white bass and sheepshead wouldn't leave me alone.

Erie Rebel...

I used a variation of your rig...'cept for I put a piece of "worn out" pink panties from my wife's underwear drawer on the Fuzzy Grub. 

No luck...but I did catch a catfish. Maybe an assimilation thing going on there...not sure.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I found out my waders don't stand up to shove ice My left leg was cold as heck but I sacked up and fished anyway. I was hoping for a stray steelhead or one of the many warreyes stacked in there. No luck on my target species I did however land 2 cohos that made my day!!

I was using a waxie trailed behind a Johnson's silver minnow on a # 4 hook. Kind of a weird setup but that is what caught my fish.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I went and tried it out Saturday, surprisingly there were only about 10 guys in my favorite spot. The wind was backing the water up in there big time which made it real tough, but I did manage to get 2 of them on a silver banjo minnow hooked through the back of a size large purple floating jig head, rigged with a 3' leader under a 1 oz. egg sinker.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Gern186 said:


> I went and tried it out Saturday, surprisingly there were only about 10 guys in my favorite spot. The wind was backing the water up in there big time which made it real tough, but I did manage to get 2 of them on a silver banjo minnow hooked through the back of a size large purple floating jig head, rigged with a 3' leader under a 1 oz. egg sinker.


Sorry about beating you to that spot. I tried that same setup with no luck whatsoever. But when I hooked the banjo through the tail it was like magic. 4 warreye in 6 cast's and I left.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I went down this morning before work and could not catch a warreye to save my life. All I kept catching were sturgeon, one after the other until my arms were tired.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> All I kept catching were sturgeon, one after the other until my arms were tired.


Geesh...and I thought the peacock bass that I caught down there yesterday was a rare catch!

Sturgeon? Wow...what were they hitting? I caught the peacock bass on a Zara-Spook walkin' the dog in the creek near Schroeder's...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saw a guy catch a nice sturgeon today, I think it was Swantucky. Everyone else was only getting a few walleye, nothing to brag about, probably 4-6 lbs each. Most fish were caught on husky jerks. Saw one guy slamming them with a Sabiki rig tipped with bass minnows on each hook.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i know feel stupid for reading the worst post of 2010 i see alot of fisherman trying to help each other ...... give me a break.....i dont think i am gona post untill the fish start eating untill then have fun giving each other crabs


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I went down to the river last night,thought I would try something new.I used two rods with 700 series reefrunners.I put the Offshore boards and sent them out into the current.The leads that worked best were 250 ft.out and 300ft.out.I ended with five warreye.three peacock bass two Sturgeon and a partrige in a pear tree.Yeah that dam# pear tree came floating down the river.Best Colors were pink panties and wild thing.Sure wish I could have caught that last warreye.but I guess I didn't do too bad.Oh yeah It got kind of chilly out ther a little after three AM.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

CRABS!? I caught some crabs up there last year in my favorite spot. Brought some home and gave em to my girlfriend, who turned around and gave em to my neighbor. The DNR needs to raise the limit on them things. They're everywhere!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

i caught a big bull shark there this morning. Must have swam up from the gulf looking for some warreyes to munch on. I caught it on a pink jig on 10lb mono. I'm sure glad I had a tough leader


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> i dont think i am gona post untill the fish start eating untill then have fun giving each other crabs


Hey man..in case you haven't noticed..the fish in the river don't eat....we snag 'em....try to keep up.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, what a bunch of amateurs.....

I went down there in my speedo and some flippers. Water temp was around 78 degrees fahrenheit. I was noodlin for sharks and ended up catching a giant squid, 14 barracuda, and 17 sea urchins. The current took me pretty far from where I got in at, so I grabbed the dorsal on a dolphin and rode that sumbxtch back to my entry point. You gotta love when the dolphins run the Maumee during the winter.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

come on now you guys post some pictures! i went down there last night with my walleye flosser 5000 deluxe maumee edition and ended up with a 20lb 10oz king salmon instead. all other fish had proper dental hygene so that salmon was the only 1 that needed to floss. wasnt getting anything else so since i was a competitive swimmer for 10 years, i too subscribed to the bucket mouth fishing stradegy and put on my speedo, but was only able to noodle a few muskies since all sand tigers that go through the st lawrence seaway, jump over niagara falls, and go thru the great lakes only to get to maumee have already jumped over the dam at grand rapids and are prolly miles upriver from sidecut park by now. i DID however find a 15 foot blue marlin and grabbed it by the bill. i wrestled the thing prolly 3 hours and had it worn out, so i tied my truck strap to its tail and started to swim it towards shore to claim my prize, but a stray sand tiger shark came along and ate every bit of my marlin. because of this outrage i immediately threw the shark on shore and had sushi right there, forgetting to take a picture. theres my salmon i got so go get em along the tow path while the kings are in!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Picked up a few monster Warreyes trolling at the power plant outlet yesterday. I'm entering them as World Records!


----------



## See Oh (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow. Notice the flyrod behind the guy in the top picture... that must've been some fight to bring that beast in.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just walked in from maumee. I landed three blue pike all about 35" a paddlefish that went about 5.5 feet and lost 10 or 15 snook. They all came on a 1oz purple people eater buzzbait. every fish was a blast on a ultralight uglystick.:B:B


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

hmm some reason ive seen that picture of that pike on my phone before. could that have been franklin that got that? btw im goin to the slower pockets of the maumee and fly fishing for tarpon if ya wanna comw along and give it a try.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes that one is Nates. If you go to the GR dam the redfish are hitting husky jerks


----------



## tiffinsmallies (Mar 3, 2005)

You guys should be fishing the Sandusky in Fremont. Went out this morning and used dynamite to clear the ice. Caught this one on white buzzbait. Also I found this kid, does he belong to anyone? I named him Carlos.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is hiliarious!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I took my son with me today after work. We kicked the snow away and found this nice batch of schrooms on Bluegrass island.



I did not have much luck but Hunter caught this trout on a plow jockey.


----------



## star5328 (Sep 6, 2009)

tiffinsmallies2 i don't appreciate you stealing the picture of my 80" northern with the black fury in his mouth.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dont you mean 80mm? lol its a cool picture so i used it.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

tiffinsmallies2 i will have to say that gator gar put my 2 and 3 foot longnose gar from last year to shame. looked all over for tarpon in the maumee backwaters but found none. good thing i bought my deer bow tho! 70lb pull and 300ish feet per second...sometimes id stick 5 or 6 carp in a single shot with that thing! as long as im out there bowhunting 10 point carp, we will NOT have near as many junk fish on our lines this walleye run!


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

lol my brother posted the gator gar. hes tiffinsmallies im tiffinsmallies2. why? just to confuse you.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

if you really thought it was that stupid you wouldnt even bother to post. if you dont like it dont click on it. lighten up!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Uh Oh.........Cabin Fever!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

time to find another cure for cabin fever.


----------

